# Generator Power for a monitor a DVR CCTV unit



## tgaph (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a new ASUS monitor and CCTV DVR i want to power with a generator when camping.....how do i protect these units from Low power or powersurge.....the manuf of the generator says dont do it..that the power is not regulated and will burn them up.....cant I run through a power invertor??? and a surge protector ?????......i want to hook the invertor to the generator (on the 12v side) and then plug in the units to the surge strip and then into the invertor....am i thinking right???...the generator is a 1300watt.....any help would be great!!!!!..thanks...


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi tgaph


What is the amperage output of your generator ?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Hmmm . . Your idea of camping is lot different from mine. I go camping to get away from those electronic devices that you are trying to take with you.

You will want to use a Pure Sine Wave type inverter. Most inverters are either square wave or modified sine wave types and will burn up your electronics. Why not use a UPS connected direct to the generator AC out?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

A UPS would be a great idea but it will have to be one that is generator compatible. We serviced UPS's in Supermarkets from a great brand name company but unfortunately the input was fed 24/7 from generators. The repairs I had to do frequently to put them back into operation kept me busy daily. Plus the discarded "can't be repaired" UPS's ran into Thousands of Euro's. I was doing all the repairs and it's only during the last 6 month since we stopped supporting those UPS's that I have managed to catch up on a back log of other equipment.
The main problem of course being that, as stated above, generators are really only coarsely controllable, voltage spikes, harmonics, ground leakages & frequency changes (amongst others) really stress the controller circuits, filters & drive transistors.

You'd need a good quality ac to ac converter capable of coping with a generator input before putting your UPS in line and running your PC equipment.


----------

